# Fodder System Question



## PotterWatch (Mar 14, 2014)

I have our fodder system almost set up. I have the water tubing currently set up so that each tray has its own individual water tube (we also plan on adding another level when we need more fodder), but I was wondering if that will be putting too much water on the lower levels. Since the trays above will drop onto the trays below,should I not have water going to the bottom trays?


----------



## madcow (Mar 15, 2014)

The important thing is every level of fodder should get watered at least twice a day, and just as important is that all the levels of fodder have good drainage and good aeration or ventilation.  Climate control will also decrease your spouting time and help it be consistent in growth.  Mine is in a spare bedroom in our house, which has central heat and air.  It's pretty much just like growing spouts, just on a larger scale and you don't refrigerate (unless you want to) when the seeds have sprouted to the degree you want. 

What type of seed(s) are you sprouting and will you be feeding it to your goats?  I've tried a couple of different seeds (oats and beans) and I end up feeding them to my chickens because my goats won't eat them.  They are just a little bit spoiled, to say the least.  I got plain feed oats from our local feed store that sprout really well and the price was excellent at 40 lbs. for $9.95.  It's a lot of seed for sprouting/fodder, especially since I only sprout about a cup's worth a day.  Not sure what seeds I will try next for the goats, but I would really like to find a mix they will eat to cut down on feed costs. 

Hope that helps....


----------



## PotterWatch (Mar 15, 2014)

We have some barley we are going to start with for the goats and chickens as well as some mung beans for our own consumption. We have it set up in the garage right now but we have a place it could be set up inside our house if it doesn't go well in the garage. 

Right now we only have a dozen chickens, a dozen guineas, and four goats to feed, but at some point we will have 50-60 sheep and a couple dozen pigs. We don't anticipate the fodder to be their whole diet, but we are hoping it will be a great supplement.


----------



## madcow (Mar 15, 2014)

Well, let me know how your goats take to it, as I would be interested.  I'll ask about barley seed at the feed store and give it a try.  I too just want to supplement my goats' diets, in hopes of cutting down on some of the higher priced hay (alfalfa) and feed they consume.  Wow, you have the full gamete of livestock!  I bet they keep you busy.


----------

